# Par for the course



## ozzy42 (Sep 15, 2014)

I just saw where Greg Norman the pro golfer had to have surgery on his left arm and hand from a chain saw accident.


----------



## chuckwood (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah, here's a link to an article about it. But the details of the story are a bit confusing, I don't have a clear picture of just exactly what happened. It seems like a branch came down pushing his left hand into the chain, was he holding the saw with just one hand? 

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/sep/14/greg-norman-hand-chain-saw-accident


----------

